# Re-establishing 3 Month Schedule



## lovelg10 (May 15, 2009)

I am returning to Thailand after a seven month stay in the States, having left Thailand with a single re-entry permit. I also have a one-year marriage Visa extension which is due for renewal in early July. 

My question is:

Do I start my 90-day visits to the Immigration folks immediately or on what would have been the next date on my original every 90-day schedule?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

AFAIK the 90 day reports to Immigration are from the day of your last report OR after entering Thailand. Filling out an arrival/departure card is similar to reporting. 
Take care that you remove the last 'report-slip' from your passport before making a new visit to Immigration for the 90 day report. Some officers don't check your last entry and consider this slip as the only valid document.


----------

